# Forgiveness-a story by me



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

This is a story about a mistreated betta who passes away and struggles to forgive his owner for the things she did to him.

Forgiveness
Part One

The soft white light enveloped him. Oh no, what was happening now? What was she doing? He felt the pain from his ammonia burns begin to ebb away, and a strange, tingling feeling pulsed through him, replacing the pain. He lay there for a moment, seeing nothing but the white light, and then he felt the sensation of swimming very, very fast. Water whooshed past him, and he was plunged into darkness. He was terrified, but he found he could not struggle.

Then all was quiet. Pictures, pieces of memories flashed through his mind. 
_She was bringing him home in his cup, water sloshing around him, and he was frightened. Jerky movements sent him crashing against the walls of his cup. Then she spoke, loud and booming
"Mommy, I will caw this pwetty fish Wed!"
And so Wed, or Red was poured into a tiny bowl. He shivered. It was cold, almost colder than his cup. And something was not right with the water. _

The memory faded, and he found himself in a stream, a stream with a gentle current and good, clean water. Another male betta was staring at him.

Red braced himself for an attack, but instead, the other betta seemed to speak to him, offering reassurance that it did not mean to attack. He could understand it! He'd never been able to talk to other bettas before, but this betta seemed to be able to speak to him through his thoughts!

The other betta turned and swam slowly away. Red knew it meant for him to follow, because it spoke to him inside his head.

He swam quickly after it.


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Should I keep going with the story? Or is there no interest?


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

betta fish crazy said:


> Should I keep going with the story? Or is there no interest?


Keep going.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

*sits with the popcorn and a blanket to ward off the chill* keep going


----------



## bettaluvies (Aug 21, 2011)

Keep going!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

keep going PLZZZ :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute story! Keep going.


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

You there anymore? Keep going


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

keep writing noooooooooow!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BettaGirl290 (Jul 29, 2010)

GO! GO! GO! *gets popcorn* I'm ready for the next part! :shock:


----------



## HelloThere123Betta (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah, I'd say keep going. I kinda like it so far. Good writing style, very easy to understand.


----------



## BettasDeserveBetter (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, thats really, really beautiful. I used to work undercover at the big chain pet stores ( SHH!) so this story means a whole lot to me.


----------



## Bresn (Sep 1, 2011)

Go on!(Sit on safe with a blanket,popcorn and a soda)


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

seeriously, the suspense is killin me! I have math homework 2 do!!!


----------

